# hiking alone



## mikec1289 (Aug 14, 2005)

I plan on hiking alone in early september 0n part of the ct. AT. starting in kent, and finishing in salisbury, about 37 miles in all.

this is my first hike, and my wife doesn't really want me going alone. i would definatly prefer to be w/ other hikers but i couldn't find anyone to go.

i spent about 300 bucks on equipment and read 3 books on hiking these particular trails, and have been practicing on sleeping giant w/ a full pack (about 35 lbs)

any advice on group hiking in this area in september, and everyone seems to freak out w/ a gasp when i say i'm going alone.

any feedback is welcome


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2005)

go alone man, and more power to you!  the woods are one of the safer places you can probably be and you have more likelihood of injury on the drive to the trailhead.  i almost exclusively hike alone and have never thought twice about it despite receiving similar response from other people that you have received.  hiking with others offers its own rewards, but if you are interested in hiking alone just go for it.  give an itinerary with a fail safe time to a close friend or family.  given the traffic on the AT during this time of year, you likely won't find yourself "hiking alone" for much of the trip i would guess.


----------



## mikec1289 (Aug 14, 2005)

steve,   thats exactly what i was thinking. my guess is that these campsites on the map will also have other hikers or camping. people seem to freak out about sleeping in a tent alone in the woods at night


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 14, 2005)

Leaving an itinerary is a very good idea.  Sticking to it is an even better one.  I would also suggest small hikes with your full pack as well.  You'd be surprised how heavy it can get after you've gone five miles or so.  

I like to solo hike as well but only in areas that I am familar with.  Soemtimes hiking alone is a perfect way to clear the cobwebs.  If you think you can do it, then try it out.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 14, 2005)

Hike alone!

That section you're doing has some pretty popular spots so you'll see plenty of people especially if you go during a weekend - Spring Hill Campsite and the campsites after Lion's Head are all popular. 

How many days are you planning for doing it and do you know where you'll be sleeping?

If I had the time and was around I'd come, but maybe it's better for you to go it alone anyway


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 15, 2005)

As others mentioned & especially on weekends you won't be alone.  leave an itenerary (sic?)

are you out hiking anyplace else besides Sleeping Giant? nothing against the place, it's probably the closest I've been in a few years to being lost but you if you know someplace real well you may just be on auto pilot & while hiking alone is not much different than hiking with people, you have no one to tell you if you make a wrong turn so navigation skills need to be on.  The parts of the CT AT I've been on (about 1/2 of it) should not cause anyone any problem but intersections with other trails & roads can be interesting as it they are not always neatly at 90 degree angles on both sides.

It's a nice time of year & temps should allow for many mistakes not to have dire consequences.  Pay attention & you should be fine


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 15, 2005)

I hike alone, with nobody else.
You know, when I hike alone, I prefer to be by myself


----------



## mikec1289 (Aug 15, 2005)

mike p
   i am just practicing in sleeping giant right now, and will probably do a 4-6 part of the at in ct before i head out. i want this to be an adventure, 3 dayer maybe


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

I do some 3 to 4 hour hikes on my own when I can.  Long hikes alone kind of creep me out.  I did get a head lamp and compas for my birthday. Maybe I will try a  few longer hikes alone. I don't like leaving my comfort zone.


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 16, 2005)

*hiking solo*

howdy,
i'm in the middle 4 day hikes,2 days down 2 to go,so far A.T from Riga Junction to prospect mountain.
     i saw 2 people on monday and 10 people today.
     i hope to get as far south as west cornwall road. i find it very hard to get cool distance by section hiking solo....there is only one car ! it's out and back every time  but i figure all trail time is quality time   ....
     weather was good not much sun...cloud cover was heavy on monday no view at all from lion's head.
      i kinda enjoy my solo day hikes my long day came last year 18.5 miles....sorry gang i'm a slave to creature comforts  a shower and a well stocked kitchen cable tv and internet access make up my campsite besides i think i'm getting to old to sleep on the ground and carry those heavy loads  
          cya in the woods
                    jack


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 17, 2005)

howdy all
back from day 3 of my day hikes 8) 
now it's time relax and eat well :beer: 
round trip today was 12.6 miles that's about it for me unless i get more hiking time gotta get the legs in shape !
     today the weather was about as good as it gets bright sun low humidity i hiking from the hikers parking lot near lime rock to rand's view and returned.There is very little water available the summer has been really dry. i only saw 2 other hikers today but i did spot 2 packs near the lean-to at rand's view  
         work's really getting in the way of my hiking.
         later all
                   jack


----------



## Vortex (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: hiking solo*



			
				jstarks188 said:
			
		

> howdy,
> i'm in the middle 4 day hikes,2 days down 2 to go,so far A.T from Riga Junction to prospect mountain.
> i saw 2 people on monday and 10 people today.
> i hope to get as far south as west cornwall road. i find it very hard to get cool distance by section hiking solo....there is only one car ! it's out and back every time  but i figure all trail time is quality time   ....
> ...


Jack You might want to post that in the hiking trip reports.  More people will get to see what ya did.  Thanks for your post.  I have no problem with the comforts of home either.  Kind of why I day hike.  Best Bob R


----------



## salida (Aug 18, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I hike alone, with nobody else.
> You know, when I hike alone, I prefer to be by myself



ahem you and george thorogood


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, what prior experience do you have?  

I hike solo a lot...but now I take Ms. Trailboss on almost every hike.  On the solo treks I really and cautious and don't take too many risks...I'm still here to talk about it.  It does teach one to be self-reliant.  If done with respect and with some intelligence, wilderness solo treks can be quite rewarding assuming you set your limits and know what you're doing :beer:


----------

